# Желчный пузырь и позвоночник. Есть ли взаимосвязь?



## almas (1 Мар 2017)

Ребята привет. Поделитесь мнениями- в октябре мне норвежский хиропрактор свернул спину, которая болела потом несколько месяцев. Так же начало болеть под ребрами справа. Врач взял анализы на воспаление в желчном, которые ничего не показали. Он сказал что возможно дискинезия. До хиропрактора ничего там никогда не болело. Теперь что волнует это то, что при некоторых тренировках начинает болеть не спина, а именно справа под ребрами. Помогает тепло. Что это мыщцы? или желчный? Врач толком ответить не может. Есть ли связь между позвоночником и желчным?


----------



## Tigresss (1 Мар 2017)

Я думаю, все связано. Но не до конца изучено. У меня тоже проблемы с желчным, к примеру, и сколиоз грудного отдела. Случайное совпадение? Не уверена.


----------



## almas (1 Мар 2017)

В том-то и дело что желчный никак не беспокоил пока товарищ не залез в грудной отдел. У меня там маленький сколиоз. А нажимал он как раз Т5 и Т7. Че вот делать терь?!


----------



## Tigresss (1 Мар 2017)

Сделать УЗИ желчного, а также УЗИ с желчегонным завтраком. Если есть проблемы, пить лекарства.

Но вообще возможно и совпадение. У меня желчный заболел сразу и в 40 лет - а до того я вообще о нем не знала.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Мар 2017)

Я думаю не совпадение, у меня там мышцы зажаты, с правой стороны, тоже можно сказать после "Хиропракта", желчный был ничего.Теперь у меня в этом месте тяж,который и хрустит и болит, и тянется как раз к позвоночнику, плюс зажаты косые мышцы живота.


----------



## Механик 117 (1 Мар 2017)

У знакомой женщины болела спина,ее лечили год.Оказался желчный пузырь виновник,так что узи не помешает.


----------



## Elka66 (1 Мар 2017)

У коллеги на работе болело под лопаткой справа,не поднималась рука,грели,физиотерапевтили,оказалось бяка в печени.Так что узи делайте,береженого...


----------



## DBy (1 Мар 2017)

Есть такая теория, что боли в шее с правой стороны иногда не из-за мышц и тд, а из-за желчного. Он увеличивается в размерах и давит на нерв, который идет как раз к шее. Примерное самодиагностирование - помассажировать правое подреберье в районе желчного. Если боль в шее уйдет или станет легче, то значит это он. Вот пример видео, там по-английски, но все понятно по картинкам. Доктор этот считает, что триггером может выступать пища, тяжелая для желчного, например, орехи. 






Это не про спину, но к тому, как многое в нашем организме взаимосвязано, а мы и не догадываемся 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я думаю не совпадение, у меня там мышцы зажаты, с правой стороны, тоже можно сказать после "Хиропракта", желчный был ничего.Теперь у меня в этом месте тяж,который и хрустит и болит, и тянется как раз к позвоночнику, плюс зажаты косые мышцы живота.


Скажите, пожалуйста, а как Вы определяете, что мышцы зажаты и что есть тяж? Спрашиваю на полном серьезе - я вот не пойму, зажаты у меня мышцы или нет и что болит мышцы или органы в правом подреберье.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

Мне это определить не сложно,  они там щелкают,  если проводить плечом, громко, зажато под лопаткой снизу и косые живота,  косые не пойму пока почему,  то ли подвздошная тянет,  то ли зубчатые,  но скорее и то и то.

Если помасировать в районе желчного боль у меня не уйдёт, там все в тяжах,  а вот из за скрутки тела вправо,  страдает как раз желчный и все, что с права,  спасибо хироправу.


----------



## almas (2 Мар 2017)

я летом делала полное узи, желчный был просто идеален и печень и тд по словам узиста. не мог он за меньше чем год стать хуже. и именно после хиропрактора стала мучиться. до этого просто не беспокоило. я питаюсь исключительно здорово (орехи кстати не ем) и не пью алкоголь совсем. что может быть с печенью? анализы на желчный и печень сдавала только что- все идеально


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне это определить не сложно,  они там щелкают,  если проводить плечом, громко, зажато под лопаткой снизу и косые живота,  косые не пойму пока почему,  то ли подвздошная тянет,  то ли зубчатые,  но скорее и то и то.
> 
> Если помасировать в районе желчного боль у меня не уйдёт, там все в тяжах,  а вот из за скрутки тела вправо,  страдает как раз желчный и все, что с права,  спасибо хироправу.



Блин очень на мое похоже. Сейчас заболело после фотосессии где  прогибала поясницу и сильно отклонялась вправо. причем сначала ударно заболела спина, там где болело после хиропрактора, а потом правое подреберье. в октябре было тоже самое. болела спина, а потом заболел живот. Меня тогда увозили на скорой и кстати делали проверки, узи тоже, и ниче не нашли.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

Almas, это не печень, я тоже проверяла все и желчный и печень, но для очищения совести можете проверить. У меня болело после танца живота, который раньше шел на ура. Я была сегодня у инструктора по ЛФК, сказал делать асимметричные упражнения, если у Вас сколиоз, Вы знаете их наверно, это когда работаем не двумя руками, а поочередно, сначала на одну сторону, допустим поднимаем руку, потом на другую, ну и тонус мышц должен уравновеситься, Вы писала про бассейн, он мне тоже не помогает, я думаю из-за симметричности нагрузок, когда компенсация немного восстановиться, можно потом бассейн. 
Про то, что болели гланды, а оказалась спина, или болела спина,а оказался желчный , это как бы помягче, бред , и вопрос можно решить простейшей сдачей анализов.


----------



## almas (4 Мар 2017)

Записалась на узи, проверят всю брюшную полость
Хиропракторам таким надо руки отрывать


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Мар 2017)

Almas,  что показало узи?


----------



## almas (7 Мар 2017)

я иду на след неделе. сразу отпишусь.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Мар 2017)

Ок не болеете.

К стати,  у меня не то, что при сидении мышцы там какую-то форму приобретают, зажато под рукой, которой держу мышь,  ну и наклон в ту сторону немного,  если я там мячами себе убираю блок,  плечо у меня утягивает куда-то вперёд,  как убрать это дело, уход его вперёд,  пока не знаю. 
Ну вот, намедитировала, нельзя меня дома одну оставить, зарядка три часа, ходьба семь км,  будет у меня завтра "чёрное" восьмое марта


----------



## almas (17 Мар 2017)

сходила на узи - желчный в идеальной форме, сказали что не к чему придраться


----------



## Tigresss (17 Мар 2017)

@almas, а Вам внимательно его посмотрели, на бок ворочали Вас?


----------



## almas (17 Мар 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> @almas, а Вам внимательно его посмотрели, на бок ворочали Вас?



Да. Всяко смотрели. Прямо копались там. И пузырь и печень. Все идеально. Врач сказал даже стенки не утолщены. Так что от спины у меня стреляет. С чего бы желчный болел, я же на супер здоровом образе питания.и аболютно не пью.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Мар 2017)

То то и оно, там ее есть поджелудочные, ну и сам желудок, к желчному тоже нет вопросов, пока может быть, но мышца затянута именно туда, вернее именно там. я ее двести раз и легкие проверяла, для уточнения.


----------



## DBy (17 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, то есть основная причина - это мышцы, Вы думаете?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Мар 2017)

@DBy, я думаю,  что это самый спондиатроз и сколиоз,  она там как змея зажимается, мышца.


----------

